# Bahiagrass for budgies?



## Kaia (Aug 10, 2015)

When I first got budgies over a year ago, my family and I would often give them some grass to play around with and they would chew the grass up! Eventually, we included bahiagrass. They're like long weeds that grow all over the place with a V-shape at the top and tiny little black seeds. I'm not sure how to describe them.  

So my budgies go absolutely crazy when we give them bahiagrass. They love that stuff! We don't give it to them often but my parents feel like it's kind of like a "detox" for them. Over the year, we've given it to them and none of them have come up with any problems afterwards! I've tried researching for any adverse effects on budgies and couldn't find any so I decided to ask on here. They don't eat the entire grass, just the tiny black seeds. The only thing I have found is that it turns their beaks a little black and their poop black, as well, but both of these go away within some hours. 

Does anybody maybe have anymore info on bahiagrass and budgies? I give it to them as a summer treat since they mostly grow in our hot weather here in Houston!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Paspalum notatum Flüggé (aka Bahiagrass) is fine to give your budgies as long as you are certain it has not been contaminated by pesticides or fertilizer.

I was unable to find any evidence that the bahiagrass acts as a detox for the budgies.

If you want a good detoxifying grass I would suggest you use Polygonum (aka knotgrass) which you can purchase through Amazon.com*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings i also agree with faerybee.I think the gnotgrass would be better and safer.ofcourse the other grass you mentioned might be alright as well.blessings and I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.:green pied:


----------

